
Facebook Messenger now requires a Facebook account to sign up - obituary_latte
https://venturebeat.com/2019/12/26/facebook-messenger-account-sign-up/
======
basicplus2
“We plan to start by making it possible for you to send messages to your
contacts using any of our services, and then to extend that interoperability
to SMS too.”

